# Snorting??



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

So, Cole makes this noise sometimes when he's smelling around...like a pig!! He is snorting! It was the funniest thing when I first heard it, I thought "what is that noise?" lol It was my boy's nose!! Lol

Have any of you ever heard this noise? Or maybe is something wrong with him? Is he just intensely smelling?


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Max snorting as well, never heard the same noise from Skyy 
In addition to the snorting Max drools, probably smells something very interesting


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, I have a drilling boy too! Haha its really disgusting! Haha its bad when he goes and gets a drink and then walks over to say hi... Your lap is literally soaked..gross hahaha


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza is the same, well she doesn't drool though...

When she finds something very interesting then she would make this hilarious noise while she sniffs about. ;D But it's almost as if she makes this popping noises, I think it's her mouth actually as she puffs it up a bit while sniffing!   ;D


----------

